# Self-help... Joseph Clough's Hypnosis.



## Very Close (Aug 10, 2011)

These are really great self-help audios. At least commit yourself listening to them and you could change your negative thoughts...

Oh, did I mention it's free!

http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewPodcast?id=369607516


----------

